# WoC counts as models



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Okay the title might be a bit confusing, but pretty much I'm wanting to know what models from other ranges could count as units for WoC.

Manly the theme of my army is the lord/hero wanders the very northern boarders of the empire and the chaos wastes demanding villages, empire outpost, etc join him or he kills them.

So what would you guys think would work well as count as units?

Cheers Vulcan539


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

if you want to play in tornuments than none.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Don't play tournament level, tournament rules don't matter.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

I've seen beastmen integrated well into a marauder horde.

same feel, same base size.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

vulcan539 said:


> So what would you guys think would work well as count as units?
> 
> Cheers Vulcan539


so many its not funny,

you can use any of the empire footmen or horse men and change there armour a bit. For example buy normal marauder footmen and mix them in with empire footmen parts. As a side note any signs or symbols of Sigmar should be starch out or "damage" and people in full plate should be used as normal Warriors.

As for the monsters there's a lot as well but just to use one unit as an example DO

1. you can buy lizardmen cold ones and OK ogres.
2. you can use 40K demon prince with the body of cold ones.
3. you can get chaos ogres and use cold ones for the bottom 1/2. 

as for tournaments they are legit as long as they have the same wager and base size. 

l have also seen an army of 40K CSM used as Warriors with the new 40K DE used as marauder. (ofcause all there guns are removed for normal weapons)

Edit: l forgot to say there like traitor guard of Fantasy


----------

